# I could use a little help with an app.



## dl_evans (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it okay to post the code here or is this only a hardware development forum?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I think you want this forum http://rootzwiki.com/forum/57-developer-themer-chat/


----------



## dl_evans (Dec 13, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> I think you want this forum http://rootzwiki.com...er-themer-chat/


Thanks but the link didn't work.

"[#103139] You do not have permission to view this forum."

Apparently I'm not cool enough lol.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

What is your question or is you question asking to ask a question? If that is infact the case it should come as no suprize that the assumed awnser is yes for retorical questions.

So what is your question?


----------

